# SKIDKINGS 11-11-2017 NOVEMBER RIDE OF GLOOM PICS



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 12, 2017)

REAL NICE AND GREY DAY OF RIDING WITH THE SKIDKINGS VINTAGE BICYCLE CLUB ON A GREY NOVEMBER DAY ,JUST A FEW SPRINKLES,NO RAIN ,JUST GREY .PERFECT FOR A RIDE OF GLOOM. THANKS TO ROBBIE AND THE CREW AT THE VALLEY TAVERN FOR THE WARM HOSPITALITY,THE ROCK THE DOCK ,THE ODDOTTER AND THE SWISS TAVERN . JUST A FUN DAY OF GETTING IN ONE LAST RIDE OF THE YEAR . SEE YOU ALL ON NEW YEARS DAY 2018!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 12, 2017)

HERE IS A FEW MORE


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 12, 2017)

The latest trend in Northwest bicycling fashion???


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 14, 2017)

I love this!
Please tag CABErs willing to be known on This thread:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cabers-riding-classics.117043/
@SKIDKINGSVBC


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 14, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> The latest trend in Northwest bicycling fashion???
> View attachment 707840



Long johns. And Cargo shorts ..A must when riding in the rain up here in the Northwest.. These dry faster than heavy denim jeans . A lot lighter ,more movement   ...


----------



## Boris (Nov 14, 2017)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Long johns. And Cargo shorts ..A must when riding in the rain up here in the Northwest..



...and apparently a purse.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 14, 2017)

Boris said:


> ...and apparently a purse.




He refers to it as his "manbag".


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 17, 2017)

HMMMM....That so called "purse" "man bag"  has bailed a few fellow members out  over the past few years ...contains crucial tools ..wrenches ,spare inner tube ,patch kit ,pump, first aid kit, assorted chain links , hub oil ..does anyone else carry tools? .So I guess if I don't bring it ?


----------



## Boris (Nov 17, 2017)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> HMMMM....That so called "purse" "man bag"  has bailed a few fellow members out  over the past few years ...contains crucial tools ..wrenches ,spare inner tube ,patch kit ,pump, first aid kit, assorted chain links , hub oil ..does anyone else carry tools? .So I guess if I don't bring it ?




HMMMM....Sounds to me like you're a little bit touchy about carrying a "purse".


----------

